
A Man’s Obsessive Fight to Reclaim His Cambridge Analytica Data - theBashShell
https://www.wired.com/story/one-mans-obsessive-fight-to-reclaim-his-cambridge-analytica-data/
======
losvedir
This is the big battle playing out right now, but I'm not sure that "his data"
should be taken for granted vs. "data about him". But "A Man's Obsessive Fight
to Reclaim Cambridge Analytica's Data about Him" sort of begs the question in
the other direction, and doesn't sound like something that should obviously
work.

More to the point, the framing of the article points to legal remedies and
such. The reverse framing points to technological solutions in the vein of
federation, encryption, etc. I tend to prefer the latter.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
How are you going to encrypt all your public facebook interactions, or your
use of a "game" that - unknown to you - has been designed to harvest user
data?

------
nhf
An excellent demonstration of how there's often a big gap between having legal
remedies available and actually enforcing them.

